# STARTING FROM SCRATCH



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Let's jump start this......... with an oddball!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha! 25 views and no guesses, need a clue?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

is it an angler fish ?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like my maybe soon to be mother in law


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

umm one of those ffog mouth fish thingies, thats a fukn ugly fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys are close but I need at least a genus on this one!



> Looks like my maybe soon to be mother in law


My girlfriend's mother is about the same, except sometimes with a twitching eye (when she's pissed! )


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Lophius piscatorius?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

is it a deep water type of fish??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> Lophius piscatorius?


 You don't win the avatar award... but you got the genus!

It's a L. americanus (yup, it's deepwater Mr. Freez! )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anybody want to throw one out there?....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Try this one


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Lophius piscatorius?
> ...


 You like william Hung dont ya Ace


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 nope.

I like cheese.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> Try this one


 That's a good one, looks almost like some kind of mix between a squirrelfish and a cardinalfish...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that second one has a wild lookin eye there man, and its mouth opening looks like id be huge


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Try this one
> ...


 One of those is the right family.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Flame Cardinal? Apogon pseudomaculatus?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> Flame Cardinal? Apogon pseudomaculatus?


 Your half right.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Apogon sp.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol keep trying


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol... so what is the first pic, and kory get ur own topic.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone who guesses right is allowed to throw a pic in the mix, Kory's all right.

What first pic?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A. imberbis!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Heeeeeeere ya go:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Ace mine was Apogon imberbis good job


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Rhinochimaera pacifica?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...............you're half way right :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Rhinochimaera atlantica


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You got it!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

ID this fishy (Easy one)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here try this one


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> ID this fishy (Easy one)


 Invisible fish?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > ID this fishy (Easy one)
> ...


 Sorry I forgot the attachment it is there now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh man, those little silver species are TOUGH, that oddball of Kory's isn't familiar to me either!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think i might have korry's

but i dont think so :laugh:

Cirrhitichthys or Oxycirrhites, one of them types but i know absolutly nothing about I.D.ing

fish and these are some far out there guesses i made cause i found some fish pictures

that look something like them *right here buddy*


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nope keep trying


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Kory said:


> nope keep trying


 well did i get any were near close







?? did i even guess the right water type :laugh: ??


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah it's salt water. Keep trying


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> Yeah it's salt water. Keep trying


 i honestly dont know.

god damnet.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooooooooowww







a beatiful fich


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It's Pagetopsis macropterus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and I think the revival period has come to a screeching halt! Traffic seems a little low these days.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Yeah the second I put up a fish it seems these things die


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Funny! Oh well....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Alewife in case anyone wondered.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Damnit Poly...I was working on it!!!!!!!!








Now you have to give me another one that I will be wrong on...I wasn't thinking alewife.....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Sorry Croc, I figured it remained dead so long that No one was looking,
I'll scrounge up something New.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think we're back up to critical mass, let er rip Poly!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

This should be a fun one








Easy genus very hard to ID species

(These are breeding condition fish so have a trait
that makes these a bit easier to ID)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I can get the genus I think but..... them aint no ordinary skeeter fish now iz they?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Here is another pic of the same fish
Given mostly because these pics a bit blurry


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> I can get the genus I think but..... them aint no ordinary skeeter fish now iz they?


 Nope that they are not


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...is it extinct in the wild?....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Nope, they are still quite common throughout there distibution.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Aw, that threw me off. Gambusia holbrooki is my guess...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Got the Genus, it is a Gambusia, but it is not a holbrooki
Morphologicly these fish are much different

I'll give a hint, Copeia 1982 #1


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, the only Copeias I have are late nineties, but I'll try to use the hint!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gambusia luma


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Congrats, next time no hints :rasp: Was afraid that would make it to easy

Someone else have a fish?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not sure what the happy middle ground would have been (maybe geographical hints? ). Very educational to me either way, I thought there were only a couple of gambusia out there! Who's next?...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Easy one for ya


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Looking pretty doggyfishy, I'll have to come back to this one, I have it, but Not
positive, want to do some comparision,

Damn salty things.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Your on the right track


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Spiny dogfish (Squalus acanthias)?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Very good Croc


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Poly had it..so I thought I would risk being wrong beating him to the punch!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Gasterosteus species? (G. aculeatus, perhaps?)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing you hit it exactly!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

That was nailed without question Definitly a Three spine Stickleback

Darn you Croc! 
I was a bit to tired so did not want to say Spiny dogfish
without better judgement.

Cool fish Though


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u guys are good

Gasterosteus aculeatus
male in breeding colors

next 
hope this pic is ok


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Ostracion species? That is as far as I guess on that one.....sheesh..you guys keep me on my toes...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

well death what the hell is it?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Alright Death waiting for your respose is killing the thread so here is a new one.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is a cool fish, a killi?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Is it one of those West African Killifish?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

This would be a Killie, One of the Newer species I'm working with
Challanging little fish.

It is not an African.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Been totally dead for awile but it's

Rivilus xiphidius
South American Non-annual Just in case anyone was interested.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay. so.....hmm here.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry poly, got out of the loop on that one. Cool killi though.

I almost ordered that fish you're showing Tinkerbelle, so I'll let someone else guess!

How many killis do you have Poly?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Over here in The Netherlands we call that fish a 'Prinses of Brunei' Don't know the right name in English


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll throw out a guess.... Betta macrostoma?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> I'll throw out a guess.... Betta macrostoma?


 That would be my guess as it appears much like the ones I had,
Pretty fish with a very interesting Mouthbrooding behaviour,

Ace, I'm currently working with about 10 Killies, most North, Central and South
americans.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is very cool. How hard was your macrostoma to take care of?
Also, what has been your favorite killi?

Have to admit, you stand out with some really interesting fish. Is there a contact where a hobbyist can become part of an endangered fish breeding program? While I think it's often futile for hobbyists to think they are saving the day with a species who's habitat is destroyed, it doesn't hurt to perpetuate a species just in case (or so it can be seen/enjoyed/learned from). There I go again, only intended a one line post....


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice fisch


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, keeping it going. If you want to throw out another pic I promise I'll keep posting Poly!!! But here's one in the meantime...

(going a little wacky on this one, good luck! )


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and, no, it's not a fish, here's a second pic to help:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Well I can tell you thats a Cephalopod








I do not think I'll dare to figure that to species.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

maybe I went too far on this one.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

_Sepia_ larvae?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nope, think _deeeper_


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

_Architeuthis_ deep ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Keep the "teut", you're getting red hot!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Obviously we are dealing with a member of _Teuthoidea_...but I am at a loss Ace, you got me on this one....I surrender O mighty Squid Keeper....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Teuthowenia megalops

anyhow....


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I liked that one, WAY outside my areas of comfortability and expertise...but you made me think...ok gang find another one..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well said! So rarely do some of us dare to escape our zones of comfort!

I open it up, who wants to try next...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Older thread but Ill give it a go.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is a cool pic. I'll throw out a guess.... Channa barca?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Nope. heres some more pics.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Channa argus?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Kory said:


> Channa argus?
> [snapback]851464[/snapback]​


Nope. Not a channa.

hint. Hes in my own backyard. Check my location.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, tricky, we'd assume channafreak would have a channa for guessing.

Central Mudminnow? (Umbra limi )


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Ah, tricky, we'd assume channafreak would have a channa for guessing.
> 
> Central Mudminnow? (Umbra limi )
> [snapback]852029[/snapback]​


lol, yea too easy with snakeheads.org hanging around out there. This fish is pretty native to my area only. Not a minnow. Keep tryin.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sh*t, that's a killie isn't it. I need to hurry before Poly gets this...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Short on time here, how about Fundulus catenatus?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that beast's jaws don't look like they belong to any killifish...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> that beast's jaws don't look like they belong to any killifish...
> [snapback]852897[/snapback]​


You are going to arouse the ire of polypterus!

Here's a pic of a 'beast'


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Good trys..... but sorry.

Ill try and find some more pictures. Keep usin my hint though. Think alaska.

ok heres a scientific drawing. Size is about 33 cm and temp range is about 37-57 degrees F. Good luck.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn i thought AK was arkansas


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> damn i thought AK was arkansas
> [snapback]853494[/snapback]​


AHHA...... The real reason my hint sucked ass.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

channafreak said:


> AHHA...... The real reason my hint sucked ass.
> [snapback]853497[/snapback]​


Aw man, I was looking through Arkansas fishes!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, I don't think it's a killi anymore. Don't give the answer away yet!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

there aren't any temperate-dwelling killies are there?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There's at least one but it doesn't look like that.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Alright guys Ill give 24 hours then im posting another one. It is a pretty hard fish to ID though. (You failed geography btw...







)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry, we just assumed all fish in Alaska are frozen.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Alaska blackfish!!!

Dallia pectoralis

Good one. Learned quite a bit just hunting that down. Interesting ecosystems you guys have up there.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Alaska blackfish!!!
> 
> Dallia pectoralis
> 
> ...


Nice job Ace!!







Post up!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very neat fish, only found in Alaska and Siberia. Unusual in how they breathe as well.

"The Alaska blackfish are unique because they have a modified esophagus capable of gas absorption, meaning they can exist off atmospheric oxygen. The existence of an air-breathing fish in arctic regions at first seems unlikely as most oxygen problems in the water would be expected to occur in winter-a time when air breathing would not appear to be of any advantage because of the ice cover. However, this capability allows these little fish to live in the small stagnant tundra or muskeg pools that are almost devoid of oxygen in summer and also to survive in the moist tundra mosses during extended dry periods while waiting for rain to fill the tundra pools again."


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, going back to marine (but not deep water/obscure)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

One more thing, for those interested, on the blackfish (since I'm learning about it I'll share)...

Related to pikes (true pikes, AKA muskies, northern pike, pickerels) and mudminnows (one of my early guesses :laugh: ). Not related to killis







. Great stuff!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Dont know anything about marine....... give me some time.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Chaetodon Xanthurus perhaps?

pearlscale butterfly.

Class: Actinopterygii (ray-finned fishes)
Order: Perciformes (perch-like fish)
Family: Chaetodontidae


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that blackfish is totally awesome. A shame it can't tolerate warm water, and thereby puts it beyond my keeping ability.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Chaetodon Xanthurus perhaps?
> 
> pearlscale butterfly.
> 
> ...


Very close! I'm guessing that's the sister taxon (closest relative).


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmmm...that made it 100 times more obscure then. The only other one I can find is

Chaetodon Chrysurus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm, well think more southwest Indian Ocean....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll tell you what, though, your pic is pretty much a dead ringer. Only knowing the scientific name helped me not give the prize too soon.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Think of a large island in the southern hemisphere (not southeast asia....)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ah of course. the saltwater madagascaran yellowtailed stripe-eyed angel-tang serrated dorsal fin fish!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fine. It's a Madagascar butterfly. You were very close Channafreak, and p45 got the island, either feel free to post a pic.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn im good


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good enough to find a pic?...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pah! the only saltwater species worthy of piranha45's time are triggers, groupers, damsels and pseudochromis. Everything else is peasantry to the limitless power of fresh water fish.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

what about this 1

EDIT: P45 or Channafreak to post pic next...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry, have to guess one right to post pic. P45 or Channafreak, go ahead...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bonus points if you can sex it; its a sexually dimorphic specie, and easy to sex for that matter.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good fish, I'll be back...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Fundulus heteroclitus


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

For the sex I beleive its a male. The female is uniform pale olive green and has transparent fins. Not too sure though??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

F. heteroclitus heteroclitus male, correct.

I don't understand why heteroclitus is repeated... The ones we keep at my university's lab have no green on them at all though; the males are much more of a neon-yellow while the females remain a pearly-white/grey. The males can however take on an amazing black color while the irridescent mottling remains, but (as far as I can tell) only during times of either exceptional sex drive or exceptional confidence--neither which generally lasts for any great length of time. Fishbase says they can reach 6", but the oldest males we have, which are at LEAST 5 years old, are perhaps 4.5" tops. The old males are all very different in appearance from the normal-looking 2-3 year-old males; their head and mouths are much larger in proportion to their body, and their eyes start to protrude somewhat (our oldest 4.5" male, whose existence ended in my 200g, had literal bug-eyes-- they stuck out immensely.. he was also a surprisingly docile fish).

The professors like them because they are small and breed readily/consistently and have some outstanding similarities to humans regarding certain organ systems, the details of which I can't recall off the top of my head.

Anyway they're a beautiful fish and one day in the distant future I hope to keep a few of them in a fair-sized brackish tank. The males seem to be quite territorial with one another, but the extent of this is not easy to decipher since the fish are kept in plain undecorated tanks at the lab (though aggression-related fatalities and jumping out of the tank are still the sole two causes of death of these otherwise-hardy fish at the lab.

I've periodically stolen a few over the months from the lab, taking the largest, oldest males whose use to the lab is nonexistent, in addition to some juveniles, but the large males are still too small to hang with hungry aggressive adult cichlids (they end up getting torn to shreds within 2 days in my 200g) and the juveniles will generally shoot themselves out of an open-top 10g faster than you can say "mummichog".

i could prolly rattle on for another hour about these things

A damned pretty and very cool fish I'd like to keep, when I get the capacity to do so...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good info P45. The name is probably repeated because there are multiple subspecies and this subspecies carries the same name as the species. Go ahead, Channafreak, you're up!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And feel free to rattle on about the Fundulus in a new thread. I'm curious about the research they're doing. Fundulus grandis is another common guinea pig but I don't know about the human like traits.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Go ahead and post ace.  Ive got so much homework to catch up with. Ill just look in from time to time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

okay....


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

AHHHA!!!

Its a female Genicanthus personatus.......

Dammm you and your marine fishes....

If its not Ill eat a convict.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

channafreak said:


> AHHHA!!!
> 
> Its a female Genicanthus personatus.......
> 
> ...


Bleh, I wouldn't want you to eat one anyway!!! I knew you had time after reading your lounge post on faith/science!!!

It is a famously rare and expensive fish, not sure why. I'll get back to fresh...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This one's not too hard...


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Looks like a young Ctenopoma acutirostre
spotted climbing perch


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

How hard was that homework?.....


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Need a 5 minute break every now and then. The homeworks dry as well. Goddamm english. At least this interests me. Or are you talking about "this" homework.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> F. heteroclitus heteroclitus male, correct.
> 
> I don't understand why heteroclitus is repeated... The ones we keep at my university's lab have no green on them at all though; the males are much more of a neon-yellow while the females remain a pearly-white/grey. The males can however take on an amazing black color while the irridescent mottling remains, but (as far as I can tell) only during times of either exceptional sex drive or exceptional confidence--neither which generally lasts for any great length of time. Fishbase says they can reach 6", but the oldest males we have, which are at LEAST 5 years old, are perhaps 4.5" tops. The old males are all very different in appearance from the normal-looking 2-3 year-old males; their head and mouths are much larger in proportion to their body, and their eyes start to protrude somewhat (our oldest 4.5" male, whose existence ended in my 200g, had literal bug-eyes-- they stuck out immensely.. he was also a surprisingly docile fish).
> 
> ...


i kinda like to know some more also, that bold part is what triggered my quriousity


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the molecular biology is not of immediate interest to me, personally (hence why I don't know much about it), but ill inquire about the papers if you want.

any particular questions you want me to ask?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Need a 5 minute break every now and then. The homeworks dry as well. Goddamm english. At least this interests me. Or are you talking about "this" homework.
> [snapback]866557[/snapback]​


No, you got what I was talking about! I'd advise graduate school, where almost all classes can interest you. I gotta get a pic up....


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmmm.... Do me a favor ace. If you could post a pic where I can really study the mouth and fin placement better. In the meantime Ill start hunting.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here ya go...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Hehehe "Little" silvery Hell fish my favorite type
Just got to love the Lux of them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C'mon Poly, it's time for you to guess right and then post a pic so we can all stop checking this thread for a month :rasp:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

whoah, just mentioning poly seems to slow this thread down!!! How odd...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

acestro said:


> channafreak said:
> 
> 
> > Need a 5 minute break every now and then. The homeworks dry as well. Goddamm english. At least this interests me. Or are you talking about "this" homework.
> ...


Does it come from India? Barilius sp. maybe?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope, temperate species in the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

To refresh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Barilius is a good guess, here's a pic of Barilius gatensis for those curious:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's a kind of minnow, does that help anyone? Hmmm.... Not a whole lot of scientific interest lately...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Its because minnows are boring


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But challenging.....

yeah, minnows are boring. I'll give these last hints: It's a minnow and it's very common in some of the places it's found. That's really _common_...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ummm... Minnowis commonus? j/k

Common shiner - Notropis cornutus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DonH said:


> Ummm... Minnowis commonus? j/k
> 
> Common shiner - Notropis cornutus
> [snapback]887437[/snapback]​


YES! Please feel free to post a mystery fish Don H.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Here's one...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ taht fish is cool


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool fish, looks to be a kind of whiptail catfish.... I'll be back....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

DonH said:


> Ummm... Minnowis commonus? j/k
> 
> Common shiner - Notropis cornutus
> [snapback]887437[/snapback]​


Actually that would be _Luxilus cornutus_
Hence my shamefull statement earlier



> Hehehe "Little" silvery Hell fish my favorite type
> Just got to love the Lux of them.


Did anyone get that _Dallia pectoralis_ or the _Fundulus_?
(Read back yep that was covered, Have not been around for a bit)

Hell these are too easy I could anwser them, but what fun would that be?
I like it people are looking these fish up and learning identification techniques.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, Notropis is not the right genus, I was just happy someone pretty much got it right! Guess this one poly, I promise to guess at your pic!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Well to guess on DonH's sucker Kitty is a bit difficult as all those L thingys are
a bit transient anyhow and many are questionable at best for a standard Name.

Off the top of my head it looks much like a _Lamontichthys_ but could
be a Juvi of another genus. _Planiloricaria _or _Pterosturisoma_
Ring bells also.

Near the mark here?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Very good guesses but not the right genus... It is a type of whiptail cat but does not have a pleco-like mouth.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

is it leptodoras linnelli??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> is it leptodoras linnelli??
> [snapback]893314[/snapback]​


No, it's not. One final hint... It's a whiptail cat from India.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Is it a Hemiloricaria beni?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

sisor rabdophorus??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> sisor rabdophorus??
> [snapback]893743[/snapback]​


Correct! Did you Google "India Whiptail catfish"?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Damn I always forget those fricking African and Indian clones!!!!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

DonH said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > sisor rabdophorus??
> ...


Yeah thats how i got it, so from what i understand i get to post a pic. here it is, could somebody tell me the rules though, cause you talk about them earlier in this thread, but i can't find the place where they are posted.
good luck

View attachment 49370

View attachment 49371


Btw yes its the same fish in both pics. this little guy is really cool, he lays on the bottom and curls himself up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is a cool fish. Rules are up to you regarding hints, etc. The only rule to worry about is the last one with a correct guess is the poster, and you got that one figured out!

Patience is key, the ebb and flow of guesses can be extremely random but someone (or ones) will get some good guesses out.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, I'm having trouble even knowing where to start on this one!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

acestro said:


> Man, I'm having trouble even knowing where to start on this one!
> [snapback]896941[/snapback]​


A better profile shot of the first fish would help...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

DonH said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I'm having trouble even knowing where to start on this one!
> ...


sorry, found another pic

View attachment 49619


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I want to say a kind of eelpout?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> I want to say a kind of eelpout?
> [snapback]898861[/snapback]​


No, not an eelpout.
heres a hint - Eastern Pacific: Gulf of Alaska to Washington, USA


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hmm.. that is a bitch.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > I want to say a kind of eelpout?
> ...


Wow, that's odd. I really feel like I've seen this before and I thought it was in colder waters. Hopefully my memory kicks in...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Got it!

MARBLED SNAILFISH Liparis Dennyi

Awesome fish!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's one that might go fast....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Rhinobatos productus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope. About as close as you can get without getting the right genus!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Another pic, same species...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Zapteryx exasperata??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> Zapteryx exasperata??
> [snapback]900524[/snapback]​


You got it!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

View attachment 50026


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, that's one of the "alleged" tsunami fish. I'm assuming you know what it is from your I.D.-fest on the other thread!


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

i'll put these back up when I geuss one.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Hint:
First one is southeast asian, second and 3rd are central american.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Have to remind everyone of the rules again...

Cant post a pic unless you guess a pic right (although I'm guessing Poly would be all over guessing those poecilids).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Neocyttus rhomboidalis

Spiky oreo dory!!!

I defer my pic to fishguyeric, go ahead with your pics.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Central American:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

is that some kinda mosiqueto eater


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, sort of. They are very small, that male is about 3/4" long.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Gambusia luma??


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

No.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't have time to search on this one, where's Poly when there's a poeciliid up to guess??


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> I don't have time to search on this one, where's Poly when there's a poeciliid up to guess??
> [snapback]907610[/snapback]​


i know, i've been looking for a total of like 3hours!!!
this one is hard


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

scary thing is there are over 30 species of Gambusia in Central America!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gambusia puncticulata?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Brachyrhaphis cascajalensis??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> Brachyrhaphis cascajalensis??
> [snapback]908167[/snapback]​


Good guess! I never even knew of that genus!!! I wonder if we are getting closer.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > Brachyrhaphis cascajalensis??
> ...


thanks man, don't worry, your still the master of scientific discussion









i hope we are getting closer too


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

No, and No.

Its a fairly common fish in hobbyist circles. My biggest one, in several generations has been no more than 1 1/4". They are from Costa Rica.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

is the genus Gambusia???
this one is killing me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> is the genus Gambusia???
> this one is killing me
> [snapback]909828[/snapback]​


ditto! But I'm still on it..................


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gambusia nicaraguensis ?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

It's not actually a gambusia.

To preanswer another question, its not a heterandria. It is fairly common in hobbyist circles. Try looking on livebearer sites. It is gold colored, which leads to it's common name (hint).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Boy, lots of hints, I think we should be able to get it now (I hope)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Alfaro huberi???


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

priapella intermedia??


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

No and no, I'm not sure why you are not getting this one.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll give you guys one more day...
and one more clue...I cannot tell you the genus...thats the clue.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm, If I had the wrong genus in my last guess my new guess is:

Neoheterandria umbratilis


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

yes , it is actually now in the xenophallus genus, as the only species, hence I could not tell you the genus.

Good job! Looking forward to your fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fishguyeric said:


> yes , it is actually now in the xenophallus genus, as the only species, hence I could not tell you the genus.
> 
> Good job! Looking forward to your fish.
> [snapback]913140[/snapback]​


Holy geez, that was TOUGH! I need to recover...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Genus _Xenophallus_ has but one species _umbratilis_ they differ from Neoheterandria by having an asymmetrical gondodium. Well gee, I could have anwsered it but damn I have a tank full of these right next to my Computer, LOL Thats just to damn simple and just not even giving a fair chance.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

> Genus Xenophallus has but one species umbratilis they differ from Neoheterandria by having an asymmetrical gondodium. Well gee, I could have anwsered it but damn I have a tank full of these right next to my Computer, LOL Thats just to damn simple and just not even giving a fair chance.


Does having an asymmetrical gonopodium make them one-sided livebearers like anableps, just wondering becuse mine have never had any trouble making babies.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Genus _Xenophallus_ has but one species _umbratilis_ they differ from Neoheterandria by having an asymmetrical gondodium. Well gee, I could have anwsered it but damn I have a tank full of these right next to my Computer, LOL Thats just to damn simple and just not even giving a fair chance.
> [snapback]913873[/snapback]​


Ha! Knew it! New pic coming up...


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Cyclopterus lumpus?

That looks like a regular lumpfish but a little more colorful, I could find no pictures of any of the other species of this genus, so I am just going to geuss the normal lumpfish on this one.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

fishguyeric said:


> Cyclopterus lumpus?
> 
> That looks like a regular lumpfish but a little more colorful, I could find no pictures of any of the other species of this genus, so I am just going to geuss the normal lumpfish on this one.
> [snapback]914560[/snapback]​


pretty sure you got it.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

thats a wierd coloration, the only ones I've seen have been gray.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

well then, here goes.

Another poecilid, rarer than the last, but probably easier to guess.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

do you have a clearer pic than that?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm trying, I am not to good with the camera, when I get one I will post it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> do you have a clearer pic than that?
> [snapback]914915[/snapback]​


You're excellent with guessing the last fish, that pic however....:laugh:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Xiphophorus _species
To unclear beyond that, but looks almost like _meyeri _or _couchianus_

Probley wrong but will put 2 cents in on the blurry fish, Hell thats what mine look like after a long nite right before shutting the lights off LOL

(Edit: Forgot this)


> Does having an asymmetrical gonopodium make them one-sided livebearers like anableps, just wondering becuse mine have never had any trouble making babies.


No they are not closely related to the One-sided, some do exhibit dexteral asymmetry other sinistral but it does not effect reproductive ability. This is just a key trait that breaks them away from _Neoheterandria _ and gives them their own genus.
It seems well supported to break them away taxonomicly.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Not a Xiphophorus.

I'll get a better pic but gotta wait until after school.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Here we go:

This is the dominant male.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Man that pic is so small I have no clue, even blowing it up in photoshop proved useless.
But if it is not a Xiph the only fish it looks like to me is _Phalloceros caudimaculatus_

Need a better Pic that actually shows some defining trait aside from blotched coloration.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, as if your first fish wasn't hard enough with regular pics







I guess you're making it harder for Poly


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

That's not right either, nor is it the right genus.

I'm trying but finding I am photographically impaired (and not talking about looks).

Heres a female:


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I think these are acceptable:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Limia vittata_


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

No but right genus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent pics, I'm out for this guessing round...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Limia melanogaster??


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Figured it is a Limia, if not vittata send me one I'll give you an anwser in a few seconds after recieving it. LOL Prefer a male willing to part with it's gondopodium


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Not melanogaster here is a pic of that:

It is very closely related to vittata, I have a website about this that I will give you aftewr you guess it.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Limia caymanensis_ is as close to Vittata you can get but hell man mine never Looked like that. Are you absolutly sure of the identity of this fish?
Everything I see is typical to Vittata. (I could be wrong but thats what I'm seeing)

I off myself from this ID, PM me that link please I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

That is what I got them as...

Here's the link:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...9&dopt=Abstract


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I don't think I've seen _L. caymanensis_ With that type of body blotching,
Typically they are barred on the body with Black blotching mostly on just the fins.

















Vittata is highly variable from boldly yellow and black blotched to Grey, Most often
you see them with irregular black blotching on the body.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm...

I'm gonna email the guy I got them from and see if he knows the history of these particular ones.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

so........
who's turn is it???


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

poly got it... so his... unless he doesnt want to


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Just give us a live-bearer break!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> Just give us a live-bearer break!
> [snapback]926166[/snapback]​


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

You asked for it Ace, Now for one of my Favorites

These two pics show all you need to know for correct Id
now break out that dichotomous key.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmmm, smallmouth bass?

:laugh: okay fine, I'll look it up!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Lampetra ayresi?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Ichthyomyzon unicuspis


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Poly?.....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

poly what's the function of that lip-thingy below the mouth of the lamprey?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

fishguyeric is right. found exact pics.
pics
no livebeares please


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gaw damit i attcually had a chance at this one
















next time i guess


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

A young adult I raised:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> poly what's the function of that lip-thingy below the mouth of the lamprey?
> [snapback]929416[/snapback]​


Artifact of preservation that is enhanched, in life it is not important and has little purpose
(That we know of)

Identified about as fast as expected using the U of M pics.

Like to know though what lead you to that fish Fishguyeric ?


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

I looked through a bunch of genera looking for that mouth structure...
and ended up stumbling across the exact pic.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A little bit better pic on the new fish? Good job finding the answer, by the way.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And let's start fresh, here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=76399


----------

